# Nursing jobs North NSW/South Queensland



## Pheasantplucker (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, my wife (midwife,36) and myself (Community Psych Nurse,45) are looking to relocate with our young family to North NSW/South Queensland and were just wondering how easy/hard it is to find nursing jobs in these areas and how best to go about it. My wife qualified as a General Nurse in 1998 and a midwife in 2009. I qualified as a Psychiatric Nurse in 1993.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Feedback we are getting from Nurses in the Queensland system is that they are still cutting jobs here. Those that stay are asked to do more with less. In some areas at least it is not a good situation in Queensland.


John


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Lots of jobs for nurses!! Just need to find the right recruiter


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Try contacting Aussie Locums, a very active recruiter in Townsville and Cairns NQ for Health care professionals


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

There are jobs for Dual Registered RGN/RM in QLD private hospitals - not sure about psych nurse positions. How far north of Brisbane are you prepared to go? I know a UK DR Midwife who just relocated to Yepoon with a job in Rockhampton. Paramount Resourcing (UK) have quite a few nursing jobs advertised. PM me for the url as I'm not sure if I'm permitted to post a link on the forum.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Currently advertising Midwifery jobs in Brisbane, Sunshine Coast, Townsville, Rockhampton and Cairns.


----------

